# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  الهاتفين Xiaomi Mi 10 و Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro سيحصلان على تحديث ضخم للكاميرا

## mohamed73

منذ إطلاقهما في الصين قبل بضعة أيام، كان الهاتفين Xiaomi Mi 10 و  Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro يحظيان بإهتمام كبير. ويرجع الفضل في ذلك إلى حد كبير  لنظام الكاميرا الرائع. حسنًا، يبدو أن هذه الكاميرات ستصبح أفضل بكثير،  فقد قامت شركة Xiaomi للتو بإصدار تحديث تجريبي جديد للمختبرين. ومع ذلك،  بمجرد تسوية جميع المشاكل، سيتم إطلاقه أيضًا لعامة المستخدمين. 
 هذا التحديث الجديد سيجلب معه ميزة Super Stabilizer Plus لتثبيت  الفيديوهات والمشاهد ومنع الإهتزاز، والدعم للتقريب السلس، فضلا عن تعديل  تأثيرات تسجيل الفيديو في أي وقت، وتعديل توازن اللون الأبيض، وإعدادات  التركيز، ووقت الإلتقاط، وتعديل ISO.
 وعلاوة على ذلك، فهذا التحديث سيجلب معه أيضًا القدرة على تسجيل  فيديوهات 8K، وإلتقاط صور للشاشة بدقة 8K، وتصوير الفيديوهات لفترات طويلة،  فضلا عن ضغط الصور دون فقدان التفاصيل لتحرير المزيد من المساحة في  الذاكرة، ودعم تحليل مقاطع الفيديو بذكاء ومطابقة الموسيقى الإنتقالية  تلقائيًا، فضلا عن دعم التعديل اليدوي للترجمات والعناوين. وبطبيعة الحال،  هذا التحديث سيجلب معه كذلك العديد من الميزات والتحسينات والإضافات  الأخرى. 
 كما سبق وأشرنا، يجري حاليًا إختبار هذا التحديث من قبل شركة Xiaomi مع  بعض المختبرين الحاملين للهاتفين Xiaomi Mi 10 و Xiaomi Mi 10 Pro، ولكن من  المرجح أن يتم إصدار النسخة الرسمية والمستقرة من هذا التحديث في أوائل  شهر أبريل المقبل. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

